# Kaddy Komp Thanks!!!



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys, 

just a quickie to say thanks to all you guys that took time out to vote for the slot car boyz who entered this years Die Cast Kustom Komp, i thought it a good idea to run of a couple of moulds before i finished mine so i could pop a few out in resin, built to run on the Aurora 4-gear chassis, results enclosed in the following photos, 

i intend to start a thread soon which will show all cars i do for sale, prices for bodies only will be around £10-£12GBP, full kits inc decals/aluminium wheels will be around £20-£22GBP, hope you like em'










Hauler race car combo










1953 Caddy pick up pro mod










Cadillac pro mod, one piece front end removed to show motor detail










Cadillac pro mod kit










53 Caddy custom wagon










53 Caddy custom wagon kit










Tilt bed trailer










Trailer kit

thanks once again and
take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Tony. Well done! Love the stuff you do and your detail work has always impressed me!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto from me too!! It was hard to choose from so many prime candidates!! You got my votes for the wagon every time! I will be in touch for a wagon kit in a couple weeks. One more week of bills and the next check is mine!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very cool Tony! You have definitely raised the bar. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tony,
I have to say, I knew the winner when you rolled out your pics.
The presentation was awesome, color scheme, everything. 
Well thought out and plenty of time invested and it shows.
Full congrats to you on your projects! :thumbsup:

This from the guy who shopped for parts and put it all together the night before. 
Rich, the P38 guy


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Tony, the original set is awesome and the fact that you made it a kit is even better. I've gotten some of your wheel inserts on the bay and they are sweet. These 3 kits should be very popular. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW ! thats one bada$$ looking set!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

706hemi said:


> Hey guys,


Yep, That is one cool set up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hey I even like the color, just got a thing for yellow customs!!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok,thjose are just way too cool!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies, i ended up spending more time than i had intended to but at least i got to run off some moulds to do some resin copies, 

rich, your caddy plane idea was inspired!! award for the coolest idea has gotta go to you! i loved it!

maybe we should have a slot car custom shootout?!!

i'll be in touch soon with either a new thread or i'll put what i've got for sale on the lil' hemi shop thread, my website update keeps being postponed, but hopefully end of may is looking good, gotta some nice cars coming up (well, i think so!!) plus a whole lotta cool ideas too! if you've seen anything you like on any of my posts p.m me anytime



take it easy,
tony


----------



## Danocrashes (Apr 26, 2010)

great job on the cars great treo


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Casting & finish on the Trio plus the extra detail on the motor (wiring & distributor)!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Those big heavy Caddy's need alot of power!! Do you hear: Beep, Beep !! .. RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking trio! You could unload quite a few of those trailers for sure, not to mention the Caddys as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tony,

Awesome! Man those MNEYES creations of yours ROCK! Digging them Alot!!

Bob...Incredible, Incredible, Incredible craftsmanship here...zilla


----------

